# Rüstungs- u. Waffenpergament 3



## Nexilein (29. Oktober 2008)

Da in der Betadatenbank leider keine Skillvorraussetzung angegeben ist würde ich gerne mal von einem beta-erfahrenen Spieler wissen ab wann die 3er Pergamente für Verzauberungen verfügbar sind.

Wird es sich für mich als Verzauberer lohnen mit dem Skillen zu warten bis die Pergamente verfügbar sind, um die Verzauberungen auf die Gildenbank zu packen, oder handelt es sich bei den Pergamenten um Iems die erst später (also Nähe Maxskill) verfügbar sein werden? 
Dann würde ich zum Skillen eben wieder stupide 10x +Stärke auf meine Casterarmschienen zaubern...

Danke im Vorraus

Nexi


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2008)

rüssi 3: skill 355
waffe 3: skill 405


----------



## Nexilein (5. November 2008)

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

